# .243 Ruger Youth Model



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Stainless. with Leupold VXIII 2.5x8x36. 4 boxes of Ammo. $550. Please call 435-896-3348


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

100 grain ammo? Would you be willing to sell the ammo?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

All sold...thanks!


----------

